
Yuan Devaluation Triggers Exodus of Chinese Wealth, US West Coast Primary Target - e15ctr0n
http://wolfstreet.com/2016/10/31/fearing-yuan-depreciation-60-of-wealthy-chinese-plan-to-buy-real-estate-overseas-us-west-coast-primary-target/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Real estate will hit new highs, many Chinese communities in Southern
California are dealing with a rapid rise in the housing market already. It's
bound to go higher now that more money is coming.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Until the outflows stop, then it is California 1990 all over again.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
So true...

